# Newbie From Riverton Ks



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* twlivingston. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME fellow Jayhawker. now where the heck is Riverton?


----------



## twlivingston (May 18, 2008)

Well, Riverton is barely on the map, but im 10 miles from the Mo state line on one side and 10 miles from Ok the other way. Bout 25 miles south of Pittsburg.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

twlivingston said:


> Well, Riverton is barely on the map, but im 10 miles from the Mo state line on one side and 10 miles from Ok the other way. Bout 25 miles south of Pittsburg.


well your kinda screwed in both directions..........:wink:

but in the middle of the BIG bucks............:darkbeer:

you'll find plenty of knowledge on here so sit back and enjoy the circus........:moviecorn:


----------



## twlivingston (May 18, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> well your kinda screwed in both directions..........:wink:
> 
> but in the middle of the BIG bucks............:darkbeer:


I agree on the first part there, but i go to school in mo...

Second, the only people around here findin big deer are out of state guys and team realtree along with Jeff Foxworthy from what I hear last year when they hunted in Columbus (bout 8 miles from here)


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

twlivingston said:


> I agree on the first part there, but i go to school in mo...
> 
> Second, the only people around here findin big deer are out of state guys and team realtree along with Jeff Foxworthy from what I hear last year when they hunted in Columbus (bout 8 miles from here)


you need to quit hunting from your dining room.............


----------



## twlivingston (May 18, 2008)

Lol... I only tried that once, and im pleased to say it worked well... this past season though I was hunting on some lannd owned by one of my buddies from Baxter Springs. The cool thing bout it is that theres a bird hunting resort on the same property called Show-Me-Birds, and their guys that were goin through there all the tome got me on the path of a nice 14 point, sadly, no arrows flew. but now I know where he is, already lookin forward to next season.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

twlivingston said:


> Lol... I only tried that once, and im pleased to say it worked well... this past season though I was hunting on some lannd owned by one of my buddies from Baxter Springs. The cool thing bout it is that theres a bird hunting resort on the same property called Show-Me-Birds, and their guys that were goin through there all the tome got me on the path of a nice 14 point, sadly, no arrows flew. but now I know where he is, already lookin forward to next season.


sa weet................nothing like having them do the legwork for ya........:wink:


----------



## twlivingston (May 18, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> sa weet................nothing like having them do the legwork for ya........:wink:


Dang skippy!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

welcome welcome to at, glad you finally made it! enjoy :cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:wink::welcomesign:


----------

